# [USED]PS3 40GB 2 Year old not modded



## varunparakh (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Looking to buy a seconds PS3, i have some-one selling his PS3 at 9k, its almost 2 years old, but in a ok'ish condition. Looking for inputs, whether to buy it or not, i'll look to play Fifa13/14 on it for the next season.
PS3 & a wireless controller with charging cable is what he is offering.
What should i check, and should i even go for it, the guy will give me 30minutes to have a look and play games on it.


PS : The guy doesnt have the bill.


----------



## BombayBoy (Sep 17, 2013)

Better check sites like Quikr & OLX. I found 320 GB slim model around 14000 @ Mumbai.


----------

